# log cabin reptile room



## nathann (Dec 16, 2008)

hey wat r your thoughts on kepping reptiles in a log cabin ?


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

As long as its well built and heated it should be a problem : victory:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Karl_1989 said:


> As long as its well built and heated it should be a problem : victory:


i agree with mr karl


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

I have tried this and they can seriously overheat in the summer so provide lots of ventilation and airflow maybe even an air conditioner


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I live in a log cabin. Or do you mean shed ??


----------



## nathann (Dec 16, 2008)

well ye more of a shed


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Log cabin would be really good at keeping the heat in but a shed would need insulation for sure. Both would no doubt need adequate ventilation and a method of cooling in hot summers.


----------



## nathann (Dec 16, 2008)

does anyone have a pic of some sort of reptile shed thing


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

nathann said:


> does anyone have a pic of some sort of reptile shed thing


NBlade has one. That's where his reps are.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/199306-new-rep-room.html


We'll be having a summer house type affair fitted in a couple of years. That's going to hurt the wallet to the tune of thousands to get done.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> NBlade has one. That's where his reps are.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat-pictures/199306-new-rep-room.html
> 
> 
> We'll be having a summer house type affair fitted in a couple of years. That's going to hurt the wallet to the tune of thousands to get done.


tell me about it been pricing up bits and the size of the one ill need... :bash:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> tell me about it been pricing up bits and the size of the one ill need... :bash:


I'm so far steering clear of getting a quote for one of those big bad boys that burly men come and erect for you but it's something like that that I'll want.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> I'm so far steering clear of getting a quote for one of those big bad boys that burly men come and erect for you but it's something like that that I'll want.


 
well the one i want is £1800 installed and its 12' by 18' from a garden place near me but that excludes additional insulation wiring etc :lol2:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

My shed is 9 x 9 the company that built it came and erected it it has fancy out side light 5 foot strip light 5 doubble sockets (Head hight) and a switch for out side light and strip light I lagged it and lined it with 12mm mdf 8x4 chuffing heavy lol and i would say that has just cost me £980 ish all in


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Im planning sothing like this in the near future, but on a smaller scale, using a spare 6x8 shed we have, 

im hopefully going to have it all converted with vivs in etc for less then £500!!

thats the plan anyway lol : victory:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Mine is 10 x 10 concrete sectional, it has a security light outside 2 x 5 foot strip light 6 double sockets. it has a partiton with another door which has a digi lock on and alarmed, 1 full sheet of perspex on one side and a smaller piece on the other, there is a security camera with voice pointing behind the door, 2 x emergency lights inside and 1 on the main entrance door, the switch for the lights is inside the corridor in the main entrance. the shed has been insulated and boarded and i use 1 x oil filled rad to heat it up and use basking bulbs where needed.


----------

